# Meet Lexy



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

She's 8 months old. We adopted her from the SPCA on Wednesday. She spent the last two months there. After spending the first 36 hours here in the coach (yes, IN the coach, not ON the coach  ), she's out and about. She's regularly patted and stroked by 5 pairs of hands, and she LOVES it. Very, very cuddly. The perfect cat for us.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

someone likes her box ...cute stuff!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> someone likes her box ...cute stuff!


Thanks. Yeah it's funny eh, you prepare a little bed for her, put it in a cozy place, add a nice little blanket in it, and in the end she chooses an old shoe box as a favourite spot.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lexy is one lucky and SMART cat to choose you as her forever family  Just look at that little face - she's cute, but there's a glint of mischief in those bright eyes. I'm so, so happy for you all, Franck. Thanks for introducing us to your newest family member and here's to the first of many, many more Christmases without a tree because Lexy WILL destroy anything you try to put up


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Lexy is one lucky and SMART cat to choose you as her forever family  Just look at that little face - she's cute, but there's a glint of mischief in those bright eyes. I'm so, so happy for you all, Franck. Thanks for introducing us to your newest family member and here's to the first of many, many more Christmases without a tree because Lexy WILL destroy anything you try to put up


Thanks. The tree is coming up tomorrow so we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful kitty, like the markings she has along with the nice name! Congrats on the new addition to the family


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very attractive looking cat. I'm glad you got her from the SPCA too, she'll definitely be a loyal companion to reward you for that. All my rescued cats were.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## koiaholic (Nov 3, 2011)

*Good for you!*

You did the right thing and she will love you for it! Did the same with my cats and I am very happy I did it. People who adopt are awesome.:bigsmile:

Louise


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

She is really cute!!! We adopted our last 2 animals from the spca, for us its the only way.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Franck! And welcome, Lexy.
We adopted two cats from the SPCA several years ago and can't really imagine our lives without them. One of them spent the first few days hiding inside a Lazy-Boy recliner. We were afraid to sit on it. They're wonderful and so I know how much Lexy is going to mean to your family!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful and Lucky


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. Yes, the SPCA really does a great job and I'm thankful to the volunteers there for all they do for the animals.


----------

